# Welcome to the world, little ones...



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Our puppies were born early this morning! 

Took awhile for Mom to relax enough to take pics to post. 

Mom is 5 lb deer head (in my avatar). Both her parents were short coat. She is 3 years old, and this is the first and only time she will be bred - I almost had a nervous breakdown. This was something I had researched for 3 years, but I was still not prepared for the way I was going to worry about her. 



Dad is a whopping 3 lb apple head - his Mom is long coat and Dad is short coat, so he has very thick hair. 



And, here are their four newborns...3 girls and 1 boy.









Just thought I would share my experience. 

The breeding was intentional. One of the pups will stay with us (of course), the others already have homes. 

2 weeks prior to the birth, we had an ultrasound done to see if she would be able to have them, even though we know there is no guarantee. We were told 2 puppies, and 2 more weeks, which fell just exactly in with the date I had calculated. They did state that she had a lot of feces, so there could possibly be one more, but they did not think so. I saw the ultrasound, I only saw two.

We started feeding her an egg every morning with calcium supplements. She also had high grade puppy chow throughout the pregnancy. She did not begin to show until about 3 weeks before they were born, and other than losing her ability to propel herself up and down off the furniture, you would have never known she was pregnant until yesterday by her behavior. 

Even though they told us she should be able to have them, they cautioned that because they thought she only had 2 and still had two more weeks, the puppies could grow too large for her to have. 

She birthed the first one at 12:20 a.m., #2 at 12:30 a.m., #3 at 2:15 a.m. and the last one at 4:00 a.m. She did not need any assistance, although it looked like a full scale surgical tray set up on top of her crate. She did an excellent job and has been great with the puppies today. She's eating well and so are they.

Just thought that of anyone I knew, you all would be excited to see these sweet babies! (Not sure if I'm seeing blue/grey, brown or black on some of them yet!)

Will update with pics as they grow!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

So happy to hear that mum and babies are doing good. Wow 4 is amazing !! She did so well bless her. 
The puppies are gorgeous 

Congrats and kisses to mum


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations... They are beautiful!! And so happy mom is doing well!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, big congrats on all four. I am curious how they could miss two pups???? I am so glad she could have them on her own. Please post more pics to show the progress of the little ones.


----------



## GingerChi2 (Sep 3, 2012)

Your babies are adorable, as are mom and dad!! So glad they're all doing well!!


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong (Oct 29, 2013)

They are too cute! Congrats on your babies. I look forward to updates as they grow.


----------



## chihmah (Sep 22, 2013)

hi and congrats to yall whow there so beautiful and sweet thank you so much for shareing this with all of us please continue to fill us in on their little lives really enjoyed thank you again


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats! I'm glad mom and the babies are all doing so well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

AWWWW, little bibiiiiiiis, I can*t stand little bibiiis, just want to eat them they are so cute hahaha  Congratulations! So happy for you that everything went well  XOXO from me and Baby..he wants to smell the bibiiis tooo hihi


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aww they are adorable, she and dad must feel so proud of their little ones, which one are you keeping, male or one of the females. The parents are both beautiful.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Sniffies xoxo Baby


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats, the puppies look so precious! I wish them a wonderful life with their future friendbeasts!
BTW the mum is *identical* to my Giuliano. I was told everyone of us has at least 7 alter egos around the world, I think it's the same for chis!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

I am keeping one of the girls. She has the least amount of white on her, but I can't tell which one she is by the pics!

Getting everyone vet checked today! They are all doing great. The only problem I see is in getting mom to step away long enough to potty. She will only eat and drink when I put it in the basket, but she is eating very well.


----------



## ILovemyChiChi (Nov 13, 2013)

So adorable and tiny! Now for the fun part and waiting to see what they will turn out like! So exciting x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I love puppy #4 but I'm partial to facial coloring


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

congrats! They are cute! Cant wait for updated pics as they grow!!!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

They are doing really well! They are filling out and beginning to look like little butterballs! The white and tan one is my little piglet. The black one that I am keeping is the smallest. It is amazing how they are already changing at 4 days old! 

Mom is calming down a bit and I have to say that she has been the best little mother I have ever seen. 

Will update with pics this weekend!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to post more pics. It's been kinda crazy around here.

Pups and Mommy are doing very well. Can't believe how much they are growing and changing colors! 

Mom is spending a bit more time relaxing away from the pups now, and has really been great. Last night was the real test when my 2 year old grandson stayed the night. She has always been great with him but I thought it might be a different story with the puppies. She was amazing! She let him pet them and licked his face every time he did.

Here are a few pics...

No rest for the wicked!


The one I am keeping...A female! (Solid black with a white blaze under chin when born)


Another girl...


The little boy...


And a little girl...


They all have very short stops, so I am thinking they may all be apple heads, but who knows? If their little faces change as much as their color has, anything is possible.

Mom has been having a hard time refraining from burrowing up in the blankets, as you can see by this pic.


This one has the craziest personality so far - even a bit of howling now and then...


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

They're so precious, bless them. 
Thank you for the pics, it's really nice to me enjoying them at least through pics


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats to the 2 new moms! Have you decided yet which you will keep?


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

zellko said:


> Congrats to the 2 new moms! Have you decided yet which you will keep?


Yes, the one in the second pic! I would love to keep them all, and I know that is only going to get worse as they grow!

My husband would have me carted off in a straight jacket!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww, what gorgeous little fatties  So glad mum is calming down now.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the one with the little white scarf around his neck!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

The brown and white one looks like she has a heart on her side... I love it!! I wish I could get another one! my husband would kick me out with the dogs... Haha


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Update with 3 week old pics from last night and today...They are changing so much - so fast. Their coloring is different every time I look at them. And their bellies just keep getting bigger! 

The only male...




Our girl is grey and black at the moment...




Hubby and I considering keeping both pic # 2 and # 3...We were always planning to keep # 3, but # 2 is so full of personality that we are really struggling. 

Convince me that I do not need to house train two pups in the dead of winter...Please??? (Good luck!)

And help me with names if I do! LOL


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Well since I have a new puppy, and Ike has decided , she can pee and poop in the house so can he. So I am back to trainning 2 again. I would keep both.  Hope I helped..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep both! I have two littermates and they are no more trouble than one. They are pad trained and the girl puppy is pretty much reliable already, she even holds on when we take her out. The male puppy can't hold on for as long, but he knows where he is supposed to go. He just gets caught short sometimes lol so needs to be put on the pad as a reminder. Bibi takes herself, we are very pleased with her. We have the pads close to where they are playing so they don't have to go too far.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, it looks like we are keeping these two little girls...

Meet Aura:



And Gemma:



The two of them - best of friends:



4 weeks old today!

And here are some pics of the clowns:


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

We tried softened food yesterday, but no one got overly excited about it. Their teeth are just now breaking through their gums, so hopefully they will be ready to start eating soon.

Mommy needs a break now and then!


----------



## Triciad (Dec 24, 2012)

Awww soooo cute
I'd be keeping all 4 😳
I have 2 boys that are litter mates and I had to house train in the dead of winter it is an ongoing process because of course it's much nicer to go in the house than the cold yard 
But if you stay on top of it and reward them like crazy when they go outside you may have better luck than I 
Good luck! 😀


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable. Just a note---can you use your nail clippers and get the tips of those nails cut?? They must be hurting Mama! Pictures are wonderful!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

They are so adorable, I'd want to keep all of them!! Gosh this makes me want to get another puppy so bad. lol


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Baby wants the little girl he says here, just send here in the mail ASAP !!!  Thankzzz Baby XOXO


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my...those babes are going to be stunning with that pair of parents...glad all went well.. Sounds like you were totally prepared and momma was in good hands...well done !


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yay, you are keeping them both! Now we get to see two babies grow up


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! They are too cute! Love them


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

susan davis said:


> They are adorable. Just a note---can you use your nail clippers and get the tips of those nails cut?? They must be hurting Mama! Pictures are wonderful!


Susan, I am so glad you said that! I hadn't even thought of it! I was worried that they kept hanging in the carpet, and never even thought about how they must feel to momma! I've kept mom's nails trimmed to protect the pups, and never thought about giving her the same courtesy. 

nabi, I will never do this again with my Chi. Yes, things have gone very well, but I almost had a nervous breakdown the last week of her pregnancy and the first week of the pups' lives! Everything that could possibly go wrong caused a lot of sleepless nights in this house! And, if I'm going to keep half of every litter I sure need to stop now! 

Things have changed considerably in the last 24 hours. All of a sudden, they want to wander all over the place, which is stressing mom out a lot! (Meanwhile it is providing my husband and I with a lot of laughs, as they try to master their legs and balance...) 

We have a wooden 'box' that is 2 1/2 feet wide, 3 foot long, and 18 inches deep to allow them a bit of 'rambling room' but they have already figured out that it is much better to have free roam of the living room. Soooo, lots of whining and begging going on around here, and who could resist those little faces looking up at them and pleading to get out? 

Random barks and howls fill the air, and everytime one of them makes a louder noise unexpectedly, every tiny ear stands straight up. 

Not sure if I mentioned it or not, but the two pups my husband and I are not keeping are going to my daughter and my son, so we will never lose track of them! That's the best part!


----------



## chihmah (Sep 22, 2013)

hi I just got a chance to read for an update since they've grown what a beautiful story thnks for shareing it here so I could enjoy all 4 are winners to me


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you, chimah!

Here are a few more irresistible pics from the "Brat pack" tonight!

A meeting was called:


They couldn't make a decision so they just went to sleep:






But this little girl is all ears:


Y'all, I can't get a thing done around here for playing with or looking at these pups!

Thanks for all of the super sweet comments! You make me feel a little less crazy!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

So cute!!! I love puppies! Congrats on a great littler


----------

